# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Sweet Home Oklahoma

## LocoAko

Looks like the long-rumored Bravo show following women in OKC is finally happening. (Apologies if I missed a previous thread about this).

http://people.com/tv/sweet-home-okla...er-first-look/

http://www.thelostogle.com/2017/02/0...hills-weirdos/

I actually saw them filming this inside Phoenix Rising at Pride last year. Bravo was requiring waivers to go inside Phoenix. Everyone I knew was mostly just annoyed that they were co-opting Pride to film a bunch of women with no apparent ties to the gay community doing shots and living it up, but that's the nature of reality television. It honestly looks pretty terrible (typical Bravo show, really), but it will be cool to have a show that will purportedly show a more "progressive" and "wild" side of OKC and give us some love. Somehow I worry it'll just confirm people's stereotypes in its half-assed attempt to disprove it. =/

----------


## Pete

Yeah, the one guy is Josh Welch who is a disbarred lawyer from Nichols Hills.

Now a photographer and hangs out a lot with Wayne Coyne.

Will be interesting to see what parts of OKC gets featured.

----------


## Bullbear

the filmed all last year. I know they were at the Pride parade and in the gay bars that weekend and they were filming in Pinkitzel at one point. should be interesting indeed.

----------


## SoonerQueen

Is the show a go for a second season?

----------


## KayneMo

^ I can't find anything pertaining to a second season, but it looks like eight additional episodes will be aired starting July 10.
https://www.bustle.com/p/when-will-s...ere-soon-56112

----------


## OKCretro

saw one of the "stars" of the show at the super target yesterday.  No one else seemed to notice her or who she was.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I've seen so many stars here in LA just walking around in various stores undetected.

----------


## catch22

> I've seen so many stars here in LA just walking around in various stores undetected.


Were they really undetected if you detected them?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Were they really undetected if you detected them?


Lol I guess not. They do blend in though it isn't impossible to detect them. I'm 75% certain that I was seeing the ones I thought I saw.

----------


## Pete

> saw one of the "stars" of the show at the super target yesterday.  No one else seemed to notice her or who she was.


None of them even have substantial Twitter followers.

Even here, I'm sure the percentage of people who have actually seen the show is quite low.

----------


## ksearls

They actually have a pretty good following on Instagram and post frequently.

----------


## Laramie

> None of them even have substantial Twitter followers.
> 
> Even here, I'm sure the percentage of people who have actually seen the show is quite low.


I record this program on Dish in my condo in N. W. OKC, the last episode was #7 on May 6 on Bravo; haven't seen anymore episodes since.  Are they planning more episodes?

----------


## Pete

> I record this program on Dish in my condo in N. W. OKC, the last episode was #7 on May 6 on Bravo; haven't seen anymore episodes since.  Are they planning more episodes?


It restarts on July 10th as a continuation of this season.

Not sure any decisions have been made about a new season.

----------


## chuck5815

Looks like it has about half as many viewers as "Southern Charm." Not sure that's enough to merit a renewal. But, then again, I'm sure the show costs almost nothing to produce.

http://www.showbuzzdaily.com/article...-5-1-2017.html

----------


## traxx

> saw one of the "stars" of the show at the super target yesterday.  No one else seemed to notice her or who she was.


I'm sure for most people in the greater OKC metro, one of these "stars" could walk up to them and take a sip of their Braum's shake and no one would know who they were. However if David Payne did the same thing, most people would say, "Hey! David Payne just stole a drink of my milkshake."

----------


## Roger S

I saw Wayne Coyne walk in the Chase Bank on Western last week and no one seemed to take any notice of him..... Then again when I saw him I thought it was the Toecutter from Mad Max.

----------


## Pete

The camera crews you see following Jennifer Welch around OKC are not for new episodes of _Sweet Home Oklahoma_, the Bravo reality show that centered on Welch and her two freinds Lee Murphy  and Angie 'Pumps' Sullivan.

That show aired 16 episodes betwen May and August of last year and there has not been any official news about its possible return.

So when various TV types were recently seen at Fassler Hall and Scottie's Deli in the Tower Theater, the assumption was that there would be another fresh batch of episodes for the fall.

But as it turns out, it is for a new reality show starring Welch, named simply _Sweet Home_.

_Sweet Home_ will differ in that if will focus on Welch and her interior design business.

A brief description from the show's website:




> Sweet Home follows Jennifer Welch and her design business as she and her team, Alex, Sarah and Sabah, take on residential and commercial clients all over Oklahoma City. In each hour-long episode, viewers will see a project come together as Jennifer delivers sophisticated designs with the vision, passion, and sharp wit that she is known for, all while living and dealing with her ex-husband Josh as they raise their growing boys. As always, hijinks are in style as gal-pal Angie “Pumps” Sullivan is back for more hilarious fun.


To debut in October, 8 1-hour episodes have been ordered and are in the process of being filmed.

The timeslot and network / channel have not yet been announced.

----------


## kukblue1

Pumps should of been the one with her own show.  I loved Sweet Home Oklahoma it was a bit different then all those other type shows.  This is might be another decorating show.   :Frown:

----------


## Steven Myers

I can't wait to NOT watch this tripe.

----------


## catch22

> I can't wait to NOT watch this tripe.


So don’t turn it on?

----------


## Dustin

She's pretty funny and has a fairly good eye for design. I'll tune in.

----------


## Bullbear

she and pumps were both with Camera crew at Phoenix rising a month or so ago filming. we assumed sweet home Oklahoma. guess it was this project instead.

----------


## Anonymous.

I spoke to some of the crew for this show over the weekend and they love OKC and the people. I thought that was cool considering most of them are from LA. It sounds like a large majority of the crew is housed in various units in Deep Deuce.

----------


## Steven Myers

> So don’t turn it on?


We think alike.

----------


## OKCRT

> We think alike.


So you don't like the delish eye candy?

----------


## Steven Myers

> So you don't like the delish eye candy?


There's much, much, better to be seen.

----------


## Laramie

Now, we know why they didn't name the show Sweet Home Alabama with a Birmingham flavor--trademark, copyright issues?

----------


## OKCretro

Season 2 started on Friday night.

----------


## MikeLucky

It's set up more as a home design show, but with the familiar shenanigans mixed in. First episode wasn't too bad.

----------


## Dustin

What happened to the third girl? Did she get kicked to the curb?

----------


## kukblue1

[QUOTE=Dustin;1054918]What happened to the third girl? Did she get kicked to the curb?

I think that might be why it's no longer called Sweet Home Oklahoma so she don't get PAID.

----------


## chuck5815

i sort of like the HGTV tack they've now chosen. probably will be a better look for the city too.

----------


## Laramie

The Real Housewives format Bravo has with the larger markets like Atlanta, Dallas, New Jersey & Orange County probably would have worked for a much smaller market like OKC.  

Really can't quite pinpoint what would have been different with a city the size of ours because the basic demographics doesn't change.

----------


## OKCretro

Guessing the 3rd girl didnt really want to do it anymore.  Even during the 1st season she didnt want her kids on it.  She might have chosen privacy over a few thousand dollars.

Something I noticed,
On episode 1, they redo a home located at 8200 Waverly.  They claim its Nichols Hills, when in fact it actually isn't.  It is in OKC.

----------


## Rover

> On episode 1, they redo a home located at 8200 Waverly.  They claim its Nichols Hills, when in fact it actually isn't.  It is in OKC.


Yes, it is Nichols Hills, north of Wilshire between Penn and Western.

----------


## KayneMo

> Yes, it is Nichols Hills, north of Wilshire between Penn and Western.


The boundary between Nichols Hills and OKC is Waverly Ave, the house is on the OKC side.

----------


## Rover

> The boundary between Nichols Hills and OKC is Waverly Ave, the house is on the OKC side.


Thats interesting. Realtor.com has it NH. May be like my addition....is platted as a NH subdivision bit isnt part of NH incorporated. Trulia and realty track also show it as NH address. 

 I used to live in OKC but had an Edmond address.  Lol

Just checked... is in the Penningtons Nichols Hills subdivision according to the county assessors office.

----------


## OKCretro

If you look at street addresses its 8200, then across the street its 7303.  

The 7303 is a NH address, while the 8200 is an OKC address.  

Hopefully "the judge" didnt buy the house after being told the house was in Nichols Hills.  You would think a realtor would disclose that.  


Kenilworth right there is the same way as well, south side is NH, north side is OKC.

----------


## Richard at Remax

I'm sure they we're happy with it being on that side of the street. On the other side it would have been a million more and $5k more in property taxes.

It's def not in Nichols Hills. But no one is looking down on them either since that property is pretty sweet.

----------


## Rover

> I'm sure they we're happy with it being on that side of the street. On the other side it would have been a million more and $5k more in property taxes.
> 
> It's def not in Nichols Hills. But no one is looking down on them either since that property is pretty sweet.


It is not in the city of Nichols Hills, but is in the Penningtons Nichols Hills subdivision, Block 002 Lot 006 according to the OK County Assessors Office Database.  They are not subject to the incorporated NH utilities, taxes or laws.  I believe their postal address is also listed as Nichols Hills, OK 73120-1421.  They are in the Nichols Hills School District.

At last sale of $1.738 million, its value is still almost $300 a foot. Given the size of the grounds, thats a good price for the property and in line with similar properties in NH.

----------


## Jersey Boss

This sounds very much like " a difference without distinction". Just sayin"

----------


## Richard at Remax

> It is not in the city of Nichols Hills, but is in the Penningtons Nichols Hills subdivision, Block 002 Lot 006 according to the OK County Assessor’s Office Database.  They are not subject to the incorporated NH utilities, taxes or laws.  I believe their postal address is also listed as Nichols Hills, OK 73120-1421.  They are in the Nichols Hills School District.
> 
> At last sale of $1.738 million, its value is still almost $300 a foot. Given the size of the grounds, that’s a good price for the property and in line with similar properties in NH.


That's why the $287.51/ft is a bit skewed. It's 2.7 acre estate with a pond. What they've done to it could easily push it north of $500/ft, or $3+ million.

City limits for those who are interested http://www.nicholshills.net/Files/20...NING%20MAP.pdf

----------

